# Silicone Japan D-39 is make some influence to Rubik's plastic



## lovelyboy1712 (Oct 22, 2010)

Silicone japan D-39 Prostaff 






Using silicone make cube worse, may it be right ? I've got some infomation about that silicone. After long times, it would make some influence to rubik plastic. And I'm disturbed as if how it be in fact ! So please help me about this question


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

Is your title a question or a statement? Did you prove it or someone told you? Whit "rubik's plastic" are you talking about a rubik's brand or in general about the puzzle?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2010)

D39 has Kirjava's approval.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 22, 2010)

I think because the D-39 is intended for chain and stuff. It may just contain other materials that if the silicone already worn off it will make the cube worse.

-Correct me if I'm wrong-


----------



## riffz (Oct 22, 2010)

demma said:


> Is your title a question or a statement?


 
Obviously a question.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 22, 2010)

it's the best silicone i've ever used. just one reminder. don't put too much on the cube


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> it's the best silicone i've ever used. just one reminder. don't put too much on the cube


 
ah, melting. almost did that to my guhong when i slapped a mosquito for like ten seconds. after spray, just break it in 5+solve


----------



## jiggy (Oct 22, 2010)

I use D-39, I haven't noticed any degradation to my cube.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 23, 2010)

On the front of the can, the third bullet point says "Contains no solvents so it won't harm plastics or rubber."

However, it does say that it prevents rust so I suspect that it contains petroleum based substances similar to WD-40. I doubt that it is 100% silicone.


----------



## lovelyboy1712 (Oct 23, 2010)

BUt ,you choose what type : D-39 ; Jig-A-Loo ; SILICONE crc 808 or Heavyduty ?
I used , guhong - lingyun - a5 - ghosthand2 - dayan 4x4 - DIY ver 3


----------



## demma (Oct 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Obviously a question.


- "Thread: Silicone japan D-39 is make some influence to rubik's plastic"
- "Forum > General Cubing > Hardware Area > Silicone japan D-39 is make some influence to rubik's plastic"


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 22, 2011)

how many seconds do you spray it in for?


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 23, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> how many seconds do you spray it in for?


 
1 Whole bottle jks


2 secs total


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

Most silicone spray have solvents containing acetone (30~40% in CRC), which, as you all already know, is a solvent (i.e. is able to dissolve) for several substances including ABS. Using them in minor amounts is OK, but excessive use will result in erosion in the plastic pieces.

What's bad about Jig-A-Loo is that its solvent contains 30~60% methylene chloride, and the chemical, I assume that all you already know this, is usually used to chemically weld plastics together. 


I'm not too sure about D-39, but Cyclo definetly have it...


----------



## Zubon (Feb 23, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Most silicone spray have solvents containing acetone (30~40% in CRC), which, as you all already know, is a solvent (i.e. is able to dissolve) for several substances including ABS. Using them in minor amounts is OK, but excessive use will result in erosion in the plastic pieces.




In the case of D-39, it says right there on the front of the can "Contains no solvents so it won't harm plastics or rubber."

But I know that it is not 100% silicone oil like most other silicone sprays because it also advertises that it can waterproof and shine surfaces. 
If I get time, Ill go to the store and read the back of the can to find out exactly what is in it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

Zubon said:


> In the case of D-39, it says right there on the front of the can "Contains no solvents so it won't harm plastics or rubber."
> 
> But I know that it is not 100% silicone oil like most other silicone sprays because it also advertises that it can waterproof and shine surfaces.
> If I get time, Ill go to the store and read the back of the can to find out exactly what is in it.


 
there is no such thing as a 100% silicone oil spray.
And silicone do shine surfaces and are waterproof.


----------



## smartkids (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of solvent on D-39 is boiled in 1-2 second after spraying, solvent have no chance to chemically weld ABS.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 23, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> there is no such thing as a 100% silicone oil spray.


 
When I look at the can of silicone spray I have, it says that it contains "silicone oil" and a "propellant" which it says is LPG.
It also says that it is "solvent free so it won't damage plastic"

It even advertises on the front that it is 100% silicon oil. 

Would the propellant be considered a solvent? Or would there be other stuff in the can that they don't list on the ingredients? (which would break Japanese law for labeling of commercial chemicals)


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

I find that D39 works best with AV cubes. Though granted I also use D39 for my big cubes sometiimes. Not anymore (Maru <3)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

Solvent = something that dissolves a certain substance
In the case of silicone lubricants, it dissolves the silicon compound molecules. 

You need solvents in silicone sprays to allow them to be "sprayed". The solvents drys up after being exposed to air, 
which leaves a layer of silicon compund on the plastic surface.

I''m not too sure but, I think silicone sprays contains silicone rather than silicone oil. Or it could be both, varying on different products.

But silicone spray could never be 100% silicone or silicone oil, otherwise it would be a solid block or a thick liquid.


(I am no expert in chemistry, if someone see mistakes in my post, feel free to point it out and explain to us.)

PS: Cyclo uses dry silicone.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 23, 2011)

smartkids said:


> Most of solvent on D-39 is boiled in 1-2 second after spraying, solvent have no chance to chemically weld ABS.


 
Tell that to my A-V. Melted, almost welded after a 2 second long spray.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a quick squirt on both sides of the cube should be more then enough with D39. You did 2 full seconds? Thats way too much


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 6, 2011)

BUMP!
I want to ask the people who have used D39 some questions; Does it melt plastic quickly like Jig-A-Loo? Does it do a good job of lubricating and does it need a break in period like CRC? Is it better than CRC or are they about the same? Before you go tell me to buy some CRC, please be advised that I live in Quebec, Canada, which means we don't have any CRC, Only Jig-A-Loo which melts cubes way too quickly. I would like to thank you guys or girls in advance.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't noticed melting plastic on my AVs.
It does a great job on AV cubes (only tried it on there).
No break in period needed.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 6, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> BUMP!
> I want to ask the people who have used D39 some questions; Does it melt plastic quickly like Jig-A-Loo? Does it do a good job of lubricating and does it need a break in period like CRC? Is it better than CRC or are they about the same? Before you go tell me to buy some CRC, please be advised that I live in Quebec, Canada, which means we don't have any CRC, Only Jig-A-Loo which melts cubes way too quickly. I would like to thank you guys or girls in advance.



Jigaloo is safe.. You just gotta spray a total of one second on opposite sides of the cube eg white orange - yellow red
And the acetone evaporates . The melting period is only temporary


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I haven't noticed melting plastic on my AVs.
> It does a great job on AV cubes (only tried it on there).
> No break in period needed.


 
LOL What a coincident, my main purpose for the lube was to lube my A5 and some other cubes! Thanks for the info!


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 6, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Jigaloo is safe.. You just gotta spray a total of one second on opposite sides of the cube eg white orange - yellow red
> And the acetone evaporates . The melting period is only temporary


 
Thanks for the info, I have done this on many cubes, but when I break it in, the pieces inside warp, which I thought wouldn't be a problem, but after a few weeks, the warped surfaces rub against each other and make a ton of cube dust. When my d39 comes in, I will continue to use Jig-A-loo, but only in select cubes (storebought, Diansheng, etc.)


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 6, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Thanks for the info, I have done this on many cubes, but when I break it in, the pieces inside warp, which I thought wouldn't be a problem, but after a few weeks, the warped surfaces rub against each other and make a ton of cube dust. When my d39 comes in, I will continue to use Jig-A-loo, but only in select cubes (storebought, Diansheng, etc.)


 
Cube dust is natural. It's just the cube breaking in and getting better, just wipe the pieces off with a tissue


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 5, 2014)

<BUMP>

What is the reaction of the D39 width the moyu weilong? I bought both.


----------

